# BLACK HILLS TURKEY-HELP!



## Rpods

I AM OFF TO HUNT TURKEY IN THE SOUTH WEST CORNER OF THE BLACK HILLS AND AM WONDERING IF ANYBODY HAS ANY ADVICE OR GPS COORDINANCE ON SOME GOOD LOCATIONS. THANKS


----------



## Bluegunner

Don't know if this will help you but keep it in the back of your mind.

I hunted the Black Hills last spring and took a nice Tom but not until I made a major change in the tactics that I was using.

Let me explain: The first day and a half I hunted like every other hunter seemed to be hunting, hunting on the flat easy to get at areas. The birds would answer but then ignore you, it was really fustrating.

On the afternoon of the second day I decided to try a different tactic. I climbed to the top of the small mountain that I was hunting (took a good hour) and started working my way down.

Within 10 minutes a Tom answered and his attitude was totally different that the Tom's on the first day and a half, he was primed, ready and coming in, up the hill.
I'm sure I would have gotten a shot if I hadn't rolled a rock is getting set and he was gone.

I started working my way down the hill again and about 10-15 minutes later another Tom answered and again you could tell he was ready to go.

This time I got set and he came right to the gun. Nice mature bird!!!

Coming down the Mountain instead of working the easy to get at areas that everyone else was working brought totally different results.

Let me know how you come out.


----------



## bowhuntr4ever

Rpods-another thing when hunting out in the hills don't alway use a locator call i did that for a long time and nothing would answer but then i tried a box call and gave a couple of clulks and a bird just all of a sedden gobbled, but becare when doing that the turkey will be coming to in a unprepared set up and bust you. but have had 50% on the boxcall and the locator call.
always try to go down vlogging roads that have not bin traveled befor and you will hav a better chance at a gobbler (good luck!) 
i probaly will be out there on the April 21 day weekend


----------



## take EM' close

Will you still be in SD or WY??? I will be hunting there next weekend in the WY corner of them. The birds over there are very unpredictable and very frustrating but be patient. Like Bluegunner said though.....they seem more fired up in the hills part I guess you could say. The year before last I pulled a gobbler up a hill to me and brought him within 5 yards....but it was the night before season. He came so fast we couldn't get out of there. Just always be ready and don't let your guard down. :sniper:

Curt


----------



## Rpods

Sorry I didn't specify. I will be in SD. You guys are great help. I think being from MN I am in for a suprise the way it sounds. Thanks again


----------



## Chuck Smith

Yes hunt the tops of the hills. Find an opening and set up in it....or if you find a clearing. I typically hunt west of Rapid City. Lots of forest land. I am not going to make it this year. For a locator call.....coyote howler....Works great. But at night the yotes will get the going anyway. But like others have mentioned...hunt the tops and work down hill.

Good luck.


----------



## GOBBLER12

Don't be surprised if you get on some turkeys in the roost that are going nuts, only to have them hit the ground and shut up. One thing I have learned in the Hills is the best time to hunt is from 9 AM to 2 PM. So be ready to cover a lot of ground and spend a lot of time in the woods. But it will payoff.


----------

